# EI and Seachem



## Chris Stewart (Sep 13, 2007)

Is anyone using the EI method with Seachem products, instead of dry ferts?

I'd be curious to know what sort of quantities you use, as I'm not sure if the Seachem products are much more diluted than dry ferts (I assume they are).


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

If you look on the gold bar above, and go to the 3rd word from the right (FERTILATOR) and open it up, when you put in your tank size (actual water volume) and look at what you want to add, on the drop down bar for product used, you can select Seachem products and it will tell you how much of each element you are adding by the dose size.


----------



## Chris Stewart (Sep 13, 2007)

goalcreas said:


> If you look on the gold bar above, and go to the 3rd word from the right (FERTILATOR) and open it up, when you put in your tank size (actual water volume) and look at what you want to add, on the drop down bar for product used, you can select Seachem products and it will tell you how much of each element you are adding by the dose size.


Yikes didn't notice that, sorry for my ignorance!

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

No need to be sorry, and I would not pass judgement on ignorance based on that.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

The Fertilator has a flaw when using certain Seachems products. It lists iron as being one of the ingredients in F. Nitrogen, F. Phosphorus and F. Potassium. Iron is not present in these products. It's a typo error in the Fertilator.

Try the fertfriend for Seachem's ferts: http://www.fishfriend.com/fertfriend.html


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Good to know, thanks LeftC


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I wish that they could fix the little problems with the Fertilator. It would be the best fert calculator around that I know of. It still is very good in many areas though.


----------



## FacePlanted (Aug 13, 2007)

I agree. It has excellent potential, but the little things that I notice that come out wrong, make me not want to trust anything that it calculates. I have no way of knowing if what I am seeing is correct or not, and trying to check it against another calculator just provides me with more frustration.

-Mike B-


----------



## Chris Stewart (Sep 13, 2007)

Left C said:


> The Fertilator has a flaw when using certain Seachems products. It lists iron as being one of the ingredients in F. Nitrogen, F. Phosphorus and F. Potassium. Iron is not present in these products. It's a typo error in the Fertilator.
> 
> Try the fertfriend for Seachem's ferts: http://www.fishfriend.com/fertfriend.html


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

Just another little side note, dosing to EI levels using seachem products will get VERY expensive unless you have a tiny tank. It would be worth your while to look into buying bulk dry ferts


----------

